# Lg 55lh55 240hz



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello guys i just bought new lcd tv from lg 55lh55 240hz i need your guys input on this tv soo please let me know everything weather i made mistake of buying this tv or i did good thing and how i should set it up this tv let me know everything please please. thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is a fine TV. I would be remiss not to tell you that within 6 months, 3D capable displays are going to be available. It is only because they are so close to launch that I bring this up. Moreover, the prices of these panels are not going to be that much higher.

If 3D does not interest you, then do not give it another thought. I personally am waiting for 3D not to require glasses before I am interested, but many are excited about it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

hey thanks jack you are right 3d coming soon but lot of people saying we would have to buy 3d glasses, so i thought i shouldnt wait for that one and i got good deal on this tv i paid only 1500 including shipping and taxes.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal sak! :T


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

i know i did search over 2 months to get that deal and i compare this set with sony xbr9 and samsung 750 series. hey one more thing i just found out espn and discovery they will be broadcasting most of there stuff in 3d programing and they will be charging people every month to see 3d programing in there 3d tvs.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is a fine TV. I would be remiss not to tell you that within 6 months, 3D capable displays are going to be available. It is only because they are so close to launch that I bring this up. Moreover, the prices of these panels are not going to be that much higher.
> 
> If 3D does not interest you, then do not give it another thought. I personally am waiting for 3D not to require glasses before I am interested, but many are excited about it.
> ...


The systems for delivery of 3D all use glasses (and there have been 3D sets available for a couple of years) and will do so for the forseable future. The next step will likely be glasses with displays in them directly.


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

i agree with you. they will force everyone to use 3d glasess


----------

